# E brake cable replacement



## YuriSouder (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a 96 gti 2.0. When it gets cold my cable freezes and my brake becomes stuck on. I just bought the two rear cables and am wondering how i go about changing them?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: E brake cable replacement (YuriSouder)*

Try to seach a little.... I've answered a few of these posts within the past few months if not weeks.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: E brake cable replacement (YuriSouder)*

Get the Bentley VW Service Manual for your car.


----------



## belizeanguy (May 31, 2006)

*Re: E brake cable replacement (YuriSouder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YuriSouder* »_I have a 96 gti 2.0. When it gets cold my cable freezes and my brake becomes stuck on. I just bought the two rear cables and am wondering how i go about changing them?


It basically the same for yours> http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...x.htm
One tip for ya after installing your new cables, lift the rubber ends from the cable that attach at the caliper and spray white lithium grease inside the booth. That stuff repels water and wont allow water to drain back into the cables and freeze. 




_Modified by belizeanguy at 5:35 PM 11-13-2009_


----------



## GheyName (Nov 6, 2009)

thats a great how to!!! My ebreak Froze on my tonight and is stuck on now! Is there any way to release it so i can drive it in the garage??
Thanks


----------



## belizeanguy (May 31, 2006)

*Re: (GheyName)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GheyName* »_thats a great how to!!! My ebreak Froze on my tonight and is stuck on now! Is there any way to release it so i can drive it in the garage??
Thanks


If you look at the rear calipers where the cable hooks unto the arm, just push up on it. The cable pulls down when activated. 


_Modified by belizeanguy at 3:49 PM 12-18-2009_


----------



## Afgandelight (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (belizeanguy)*

Theres a hole in your cable somewhere and water is getting into it and freezing the line


----------

